# Looking for work Thessaloniki/Chalkidiki



## rob1978 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi There

I have just arrived in Chalkidiki from southern Greece where i have lived for the last 12 years on and off.
I am a 30 year old male seeking work i can commute anywhere in Chalkidiki or Thessaloniki.
I have degrees in computing and have been a tech within small businesses fixing there systems and also running Networks.
I am interested in any work at all at the moment from labouring to bar work. I am not local to the area so i do not know what is available in the winter period.

Regards
Rob


----------

